

Zsh Tab Completion for Golang  - icholy
https://gist.github.com/icholy/5314423

======
NateDad
Please don't call it golang. It's Go. Golang is a tag you use so people can
search for your article... but it shouldn't be the formal name you use when
talking about the language.

~~~
icholy
I only use golang in the titles so it's searchable. If you read the gist, I
call it Go.

